# Anonymous declares war on Terrorists.



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/techno...mous-declares-war-4949878?ICID=FB_mirror_main





> The figure says that 'hacktivists' from around the world will track all of jihadist activities online and close down  their accounts on Twitter, YouTube and Facebook.





> "You will not impose your sharia law in our democracies, we will not let your stupidity kill our liberties and our freedom of expression. We have warned you; expect your destruction."
> The press release ends in typical Anonymous fashion:
> "We will track you everywhere on the planet, nowhere will you be safe. We are Anonymous. We are legion.
> "We do not forget. We do not forgive. Be afraid of us, Islamic State and Al Qaeda - you will get our vengeance."



Go Anonymous!!


----------



## Debby (Jan 11, 2015)

Well wouldn't that be a hoot if a hacker group could do what the military machine can't!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2015)

Anonymous has been pretty effective..  They claim to have stopped the 2012 election from being stolen. 




> Two weeks prior to Election Night, a typical Anonymous video was released warning Rove against rigging the election. “We want you to know that we are watching you, waiting for you to make this mistake of thinking you can rig this election to your favor,” Anonymous’ ubiquitous Guy Fawkes character warned.





> Then, following Obama’s win and Rove’s very public outburst, a group calling themselves “The Protectors,” believed to be comprised of Anonymous hackers, sent a letter to election transparency non-profit, Velvet Revolution, claiming to have thwarted attempts by GOP strategists to flip votes and rig the election in three swing states.
> The letter claims that the GOP’s ORCA — a GOTV (Get Out the Vote) system — was in fact designed to rig votes in favor of Romney (although the letter does not verify this or specify how ORCA was designed to do this.) The Protectors claim that they installed a  password protected firewall to block attempts to digitally rig votes:We coded and created, what we call, The Great Oz. A targeted password protected firewall that we tested and refined over the past weeks. We place this code on more than one of the digital tunnels and their destination’s that Karl’s not so smart worker bees planned to use on election night.​The Protectors alleged these “digital tunnels” were leading to servers in three different states. The release claims that Rove’s operatives attempted to unsuccessfully breach The Great Oz firewall to access these tunnels throughout election night. “We watched as Karl’s weak corrupters repeatedly tried to penetrate The Great Oz.  These children of his were at a loss-how many times and how many passwords did they try? — exactly 105.”



http://www.salon.com/2012/11/20/did_anonymous_stop_rove_stealing_the_election/


Of course this has never been proven, but it's interesting anyway.  NOW if they can do some damage to ISSIS and other groups.. that would be nice.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2015)

Debby said:


> Well wouldn't that be a hoot if a hacker group could do what the military machine can't!  Fingers crossed.



The machine would get all upset because that's only source of intelligence in many countries. Supposedly many terrorists use a different account name every time they communicate by social media even if it's changing one or two letters which could throw off a computer or human. Ironic that these groups use they same freedom of speech they would eventually suppress if they get their way.


----------



## drifter (Jan 11, 2015)

That's what I would've like to have been, a hacker. I'd probably have joined this group Anonymous. Of course I'd want a vote on who to hack. Wouldn't that be a barrel of fun?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2015)

After reading the OP, I thought how cool, kick ass, then I started thinking what a little power can do to people.  Just like every other group, there are good hackers and bad hackers.  It doesn't surprise me they are "somewhat" coming out in the open.  I can see the world's problems handled with computer geniuses.  I can also see the down-side as I mentioned earlier.
I imagine the web is laced with terrorists since they are sure to have geniuses as well.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> After reading the OP, I thought how cool, kick ass, then I started thinking what a little power can do to people.  Just like every other group, there are good hackers and bad hackers.  It doesn't surprise me they are "somewhat" coming out in the open.  I can see the world's problems handled with computer geniuses.  I can also see the down-side as I mentioned earlier.
> I imagine the web is laced with terrorists since they are sure to have geniuses as well.



An interesting point NWLady. Genius is not confined to any particular group of people. Genius that is not directed by a strong moral compass is very dangerous.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2015)

That's a lot of power if Anonymous can really do that.... a lot of power... and frightening... even though I'm glad they are directing it at Terror organizations.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2015)

So far "that" group is we think.  I do believe in some cases fire does have to be fought with fire.  There's that thought tugging at me that says we are no different then our enemies resorting to those sorts of threats as in your OP.  I'm not saying anything other than it's on my conscience, I'm thinking right or wrong.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2015)

Psh ... a bunch of 14-year-olds in their Moms' basements, drinking Monster energy drinks, wolfing down Cheetos and playing _World at War_ on their laptops while they try to out-do each other with tales of heroism ... 

If they ever met a real terrorist face-to-face they'd wet their drawers.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 11, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Psh ... a bunch of 14-year-olds in their Moms' basements, drinking Monster energy drinks, wolfing down Cheetos and playing _World at War_ on their laptops while they try to out-do each other with tales of heroism ...
> 
> If they ever met a real terrorist face-to-face they'd wet their drawers.



So you know this for a fact?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think that's entirely possible (kids being in on some of it), but whoever wrote the message in the OP was anything but ignorant, and knows how to make a threat.

I just read it again, and it is very dramatic, and mentioning "legion" which is for one thing, biblical meaning "we are many".


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So you know this for a fact?



Have you ever hung out on 4chan?


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 11, 2015)

Hackers make things work(think:NASA engineers) when the original design may be limited.  Hackers lead the way in tech innovation(think Steve Wozniak, Steve Jobs, Bill Gates etc._)._

The bad hackers are more accurately termed "crackers", they are the criminals that steal your identity, hijack your finances and such.

I applaud Anonymous' efforts, I hope they continue to stay on the right side of socal justice.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't believe these are kids.....  They have made good on many threats and have hacked into some major sites... including the KKK

http://www.businessinsider.com/good-hacks-by-anonymous-2013-4?op=1


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2015)

They have also threatened people, blackmailed companies and released the names and addresses of police personnel. 

Like other loosely-organized groups of people there is little to no control of what individual members do. There is some persuasion by the group, but it is no guarantee that one member couldn't go rogue and screw up a vital system.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> They have also threatened people, blackmailed companies and released the names and addresses of police personnel.
> 
> Like other loosely-organized groups of people there is little to no control of what individual members do. There is some persuasion by the group, but it is no guarantee that one member couldn't go rogue and screw up a vital system.




Perhaps they have.... a force to be reckoned with I might add.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Perhaps they have.... a force to be reckoned with I might add.



They said the same thing about Alexander the Great, Julius Caesar and a few others ... 

All Anonymous does is destroy. They don't create. They don't offer any improvements. That's no way to run an airline ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> They said the same thing about Alexander the Great, Julius Caesar and a few others ...
> 
> All Anonymous does is destroy. They don't create. They don't offer any improvements. That's no way to run an airline ...



Sometimes the improvement IS the destruction of certain things..   No?


----------



## rporter610 (Jan 12, 2015)

A couple of years ago I read the book "We are Anonymous" by Parmy Olson that delves into the origins of the group and why they do what they do.  When they are on your side, it's great, but when they are against you, it's pretty frightening.  I recommend the book to anyone who wants to learn more about Anonymous.  I was amazed at what they do, since I am not technically proficient beyond Microsoft Word.  I would be thrilled if they can hack some terrorist websites.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sometimes the improvement IS the destruction of certain things..   No?



Yeeees ... but something has to take the place of the thing destroyed. Nature abhors a vacuum.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeeees ... but something has to take the place of the thing destroyed. Nature abhors a vacuum.



I don't see that applying in the case of ISIS or Al Queda...   They just need to be eliminated... and nothing should spring up to take their place.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't see that applying in the case of ISIS or Al Queda...   They just need to be eliminated... and nothing should spring up to take their place.



... but something will - it's the Way of the universe.

What if, by some miracle, Anonymous manages to break up ISIS - what will they do when a larger, more powerful entity arises? Anonymous will not have done us any favors. 

I thought you were in favor of nonviolence and preserving lives ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't see that applying in the case of ISIS or Al Queda...   They just need to be eliminated... and nothing should spring up to take their place.



Like I said earlier, a little power can be dangerous.  I'll withhold my applause (while hoping for the best like Dr. Rin) at their efforts until I see what happens next.  Their tactics against terrorists are to bring terror to them.  Just like others have said, and are right, it could be turned on the very people that are hip hip hurraying.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2015)

ISIS sympathizers hack Central Command twitter accounts and post their own messages and things like military names, addresses and phone numbers.

http://in.reuters.com/article/2015/01/12/cybersecurity-centcom-hack-idINKBN0KL1V520150112


Cyber War where we shouldn't even have targets. Government business on Twitter??? What twit thought of that idea?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> ... but something will - it's the Way of the universe.
> 
> What if, by some miracle, Anonymous manages to break up ISIS - what will they do when a larger, more powerful entity arises? Anonymous will not have done us any favors.
> 
> I thought you were in favor of nonviolence and preserving lives ...



So what's to stop other organizations from springing up NOW?  Your argument is silly..   Is there a limit on the number of Terror organizations that can exist?   LIke ISIS's existance prevents other more powerful groups?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So what's to stop other organizations from springing up NOW?  Your argument is silly..   Is there a limit on the number of Terror organizations that can exist?   LIke ISIS's existance prevents other more powerful groups?



Do we have several Mafias? No. Several KKK's? No.

ISIS is the big bad junkyard dog right now. All other groups either pay homage to them or disappear. 

I have to go - have to read Anonymous a bedtime story and tuck them in. :apathy:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 12, 2015)

Nonsense.


----------

